# Timmmmberrrrrr!!!!



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Had some trees cut down yesterday, and the goats were very happy to see one of their favourite trees so easily accessible. They're munching away on it today.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Woohoo!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goat heaven


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it is!!

my bf was commenting on how much work it'll take to clear everything...this is when I chimed in to say that if we had more goats, they wouldn't take too long to eat it all..... hehe


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well said Nchen!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you did have some trees cut down!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

don't worry.....those are African tulips...they'll grow back like nothing ever happened to them. we tried to innoculate stumps with mushrooms a few years ago, but didn't know the stumps or trees don't DIE when you cut them.....and we didn't get any mushrooms from them. 

it's strange...i'm so used to temperate trees where when you chop them down, they don't come back. you chop down tropical trees, and they just pop right back! so bizarre!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Amazing property  Nice snacks for your goaties


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nchen7 said:


> it is!!
> 
> my bf was commenting on how much work it'll take to clear everything...this is when I chimed in to say that if we had more goats, they wouldn't take too long to eat it all..... hehe


:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gosh , when you said some , you werent kidding , lol
Your goats are so happy right now


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Very cool! The wood leftover will be very usable when they are done with the leaves and bark! I have a friend that lets her goats debark any logs she cuts down, before she uses them for lumber. They do a better job than machinery, when it comes to stripping the bark off those trees to leave smooth, perfect wood!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's a great idea Stacykins....BUT this wood is no good for lumber. it very soft and starts sprouting wherever you put it. it's so humid here that if it does sprout, it just ends up falling apart. tropical wood is weird compared to wood we're used to the Canada and the US.... we just let them eat it, and my bf and a guy is working on moving it into the gully across the street where i'm sure there will be a forest of African tulips in 6 months from now. lol


----------

